# terminal help



## dogsipod (Feb 1, 2007)

i was snooping around in my applications folder and I found the show package contents option.  I selected this and explored around alittle until i got to a icon that was a black screen with exec written on it.  To make a long story short I doubled clicked the icon. Now when ever I open terminal it displays the following:

Last login: Wed Jan 31 21:40:27 on ttyp1
/Applications/CoreDuoTemp.app/Contents/MacOS/CoreDuoTemp; exit
Welcome to Darwin!
lamshell:~ ryan$ /Applications/CoreDuoTemp.app/Contents/MacOS/CoreDuoTemp; exit

that will stay there until i ctrl+z and us 'ps' to get the pid so i can kill -9 the job.  It appears to me that by clicking the exec file it somehow linked it to the terminal startup.  i tried uninstalling the app and all that did was cause the terminal to respond that the file /Applications/CoreDuoTemp.app/Contents/MacOS/CoreDuoTemp doesn't exist. i have played with all the window settings in terminal and the open a saved .term file is not checked.

Any help to unlink opening a terminal with starting the CoreDuoTemp app would be much appreciated.


----------



## dogsipod (Feb 1, 2007)

whoops....just figured it out. thanks for anyone who was looking in to it.


----------



## rwilkerson (Feb 1, 2007)

Please post the solution so that other folks who may be searching for answers to the same problem can learn.

Thanks.


----------



## arri (Feb 3, 2007)

i guess it altered some terminal-preference to run a certain script or open a .term file every time you open a new terminal window?


----------



## dogsipod (Feb 4, 2007)

rwilkerson said:


> Please post the solution so that other folks who may be searching for answers to the same problem can learn.
> 
> Thanks.



sorry...i meant to do so.  i just got busy working on my fortran program again. 

i created a test admin account and saw that its terminal opened up fine with no problem. this told me that i needed to look for a setting saved for my main account.  i decided to check the .plist for the terminal app located at ~/Library/Preferences/com.apple.Terminal.plist.  When I opend that and looked I saw that it had a exec string file with the guilty party, in my case it had /Applications/CoreDuoTemp.app/Contents/MacOS/CoreDuoTemp.  I removed this and terminal started up like normal since.


----------

